# ZALMAN K300M Keyboard



## Raaid (Jul 30, 2004)

I've just purchased a Zalman ZM-K300M USB Multimedia Keyboard, which boasts 20 hotkeys.









It is a great looking keyboard, but there are no instructions and the Zalman website has no downloads for it.
Initially, none of the hotkeys worked, even when combined with other keys, so I installed Microft's IntelliType Pro 8.2. This reported 'No microsoft keyboard found' - but a couple of the hotkeys worked, nontheless.

Has any reader got the same Zalman keyboard and found a solution to enable all the hotkeys?


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

I see no software or reference to any software. 

Multimedia keys are supported by the OS, or should be. I've had multimedia keyboards with XP and Win7, and basic controls were supported without additional software.

Keys for "email" and other functions typically need to be mapped to work properly. Mapping is generally done with the device software. Was there not a software/driver CD included in the package? Lack of software/drivers on a website do not mean it doesn't exist. It's just a sign of bad support from the manufacturer.


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

Hi Raiid :wave:

If there's no DC with the keyboard, try scouring the manual/paperwork for a web-address to download the drivers from :wink:


----------

